# Harmony 900 Remote Issue



## m00se (May 5, 2010)

Not sure if the problem I have is with the Harmony 900 remote or if it is with the Optoma HD20 projector, but each each time I shut down my system the projector remains on and I have to utilize the help feature in order to shut down the projector. The troubleshooting steps in the remote software did not make a difference. Just wondering if anyone else have experienced this problem and if so how did it get resolved. Thanks. :help:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Does it work with the Optoma remote? Or does that give you the same issue?


----------



## m00se (May 5, 2010)

Haven't tried it with the Optoma remote but the interesting thing is everything, including the projector, comes on with one touch at turn on. It's just at the turn off that I have to utilize the help feature on the Harmony, and since it does respond to the turn off signal via the help screen, my thoughts were it must be the time delay in the Harmony settings. The settings were at the default of 500 so I've experimented with changing to 600, 800, 200, 300, and none of those settings change a thing. It's just annoying to have to go through the help menu every single time I shut down the system. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I suspect that your harmony needs to be programmed to either confirm the "power off" (my Sanyo needs to have the power button pushed twice to power it off) or the other option is to go into the projectors menu and turn off the power off confirmation sequence.
Your harmony is probably only sending one power off signal and it needs to send it twice in a row.


----------



## m00se (May 5, 2010)

Tonyvdb, you may be onto something there as each time I attempt to shut the system down there is always a dialog box on the screen with the option of "cancel" or "yes" with the yes in yellow letters and cancel in white letters. Only pressing the enter button on the Harmony remote does not respond to this command. I'll have to look into this again via the online settings to see if there is an option to have the remote confirm the shutdown before messing with the actual Optoma settings. I'm trying to avoid messing with the Optoma remote until I'm pretty comfortable and familiar with all the onboard settings as I've only had the Optoma a couple weeks. Otherwise I'm happy with the Optoma so far. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

in the Optoma's menu there should be an option to turn off the "confirmation" power off and then your harmony will work without having to reprogram it.


----------



## m00se (May 5, 2010)

That sounds like it should work as someone just suggested perhaps I need to hit the power button twice in quick succession in order to confirm the turnoff. Will try your method of the settings when I get home and if that is not an option then I will also try the double click of the power button. Will report back on which of those two options worked. Thanks again.


----------



## m00se (May 5, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I suspect that your harmony needs to be programmed to either confirm the "power off" (my Sanyo needs to have the power button pushed twice to power it off) or the other option is to go into the projectors menu and turn off the power off confirmation sequence.
> Your harmony is probably only sending one power off signal and it needs to send it twice in a row.


Tonyvdb, you hit the problem square on. The Harmony needed to be programmed to confirm the "power off", and the "yes/no" option did appear on the screen but there was no way to confirm it manually. It's all done now and everything is turning off in one click. Thanks for your help. :clap:


----------

